# How to make it happen?



## SunTzu

Hello everyone,
I'm a language teacher who travels Asia and so the best I can do regarding access to a keyboard is to use my Yamaha, semi-weighted, , digital piano. Each day I practice scales, major, minor (melodic and harmonic) arpeggios, broken chords and chromatics. I spend 30mins working on these followed by 15mins on a particlar Bach invention No's 1, 8, and 13. If time permits then the next 30min sessions are followed by Bach's concerto -1052. Things are getting better but I always wonder if there's someway to better this. I have no access to a teacher and use recordings to tell me if things are on the right track. I work predominantly with separate hands. The logic being if I can't play things correctly this way then it's going to be a waste of time fumbling through a piece using both hands. I begin combine hands when the scales sound good at 108 tempo and the inventions can be played well at 2/3 of the noted tempo. Am I hopelessly off track here or can this style of practice make it happen for me? I'm getting on in age but I'm told my feeling for what I'm doing is sound by those who've heard me play. Any comments on this would be so appreciated. I'm not a purist but just want to play music that's aesthetically pleasing to those that listen.


----------



## Sofronitsky

If you've never had a teacher, there is most likely something crippingly wrong with your technique right now that will need to be fixed. If it's impossible for you to get a teacher, get a talented pianist to examine your technique. A teacher is very important to learn almost anything, though. For piano this is doubly true.


----------



## SunTzu

I'm currently in Myanmar where piano teachers and pianists are about as common as free speech. On reflection this post should have been placed elsewhere.


----------



## Ukko

"I'm not a purist but just want to play music that's aesthetically pleasing to those that listen."

I suppose there is no way to sugarcoat my sentiment: your target, given your situation, should be to play music that is esthetically pleasing to _you_. Your keyboard is quite adequate to that task, especially with Bach (you don't need 88 keys).

I own a Yamaha semi-weighted keyboard (model YPG-235). If you utilize the assistance that exists with the keyboard, and a basic 'piano book' (which explains positioning),* I maintain that you _can_ persevere. Efficient fingering is a sticking point, I think, given that you have the practice habit. There are scores available that include recommended fingerings (maybe not Bach though).

*I have "The Everything Piano Book' written by Evan A. Copp. Mr Copp emphasizes the need for a piano teacher, so you have to ignore that advise and proceed from there. The book is not Bach oriented, so if you use it you will need to dampen your Need For Bach temporarily.

I hope you succeed, _SunTzu_. My best wishes are with you.


----------

